# ....like the wind....



## Vega_Lyra (Sep 10, 2017)

:wave:


----------



## Pappy (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 18, 2017)

_"The pessimist complains about the wind; the optimist expects it to change; the realist adjusts the sails."_ - William Arthur Ward


----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## jujube (Sep 18, 2017)

"Wind Beneath my Wings" - Bette Midler
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...8DTMVM&usg=AFQjCNGOo5QC1AmqyMU851n_ldpJaw8iTQ


----------



## IKE (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## CeeCee (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## IKE (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Trade (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Butterfly (Sep 18, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> View attachment 42262



Thanks -- I learned a new word today!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 19, 2017)

Hang on, Lucy!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## hollydolly (Sep 23, 2017)

Inspiring song about a  Blind child asking his daddy to describe the colour of the wind and nature ....


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 23, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 42456



...here comes the wind!


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 23, 2017)

awww, thanks. You have a good set of lungs!


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2017)

The Windy City from Calamity Jane (1953)


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 4, 2017)

Kansas - Dust In the Wind


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 8, 2017)

(Original) Fly like the Wind - Sungha Jung


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Oct 9, 2017)

[h=1]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/h]


----------



## Gary O' (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

if the wind be in our sails


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Nov 22, 2017)

Blow The Man Down


----------

